# dun knock me fuckin' chips mate



## BRN (Feb 12, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-21410565

Badass.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 12, 2013)

He's lucky it didn't pierce his liver and lungs. It's awesome he was able to fend off his attackers but for anyone not trained in combat I'd have to say giving up your cash is the wiser move. 

Hope they catch the assholes.


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 12, 2013)

Moved to Lynx Plox.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 12, 2013)

Good for him. Thank God he didn't get it in the liver or lungs. 

Of course in most situations I'd say the best advice is to give up the cash without a fight (esp when guns are involved). Hopefully they'll catch these guys.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 12, 2013)

It feels like the first paragraph is missing D:

If this thread is for self defense against armed robbers, I'd say the smartest thing to do is indeed to simply give the valuables. taking on robbers is stupid if you don't know anything.
I've practiced some disarming and whatnot to use if it's the last option and I don't see a way out, even though Finland is quite safe.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 12, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> It feels like the first paragraph is missing D:
> 
> If this thread is for self defense against armed robbers, I'd say the smartest thing to do is indeed to simply give the valuables. taking on robbers is stupid if you don't know anything.
> I've practiced some disarming and whatnot to use if it's the last option and I don't see a way out, even though Finland is quite safe.



I think that's terrible because then the armed robber can simply just kill you if they fancied it, even after you've given up your stuff. You're still a witness that can get them incriminated, see.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Feb 12, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I think that's terrible because then the armed robber can simply just kill you if they fancied it, even after you've given up your stuff. You're still a witness that can get them incriminated, see.



They often do, particularly in gang-related incidents. It's a good reason to always be armed in some way.


----------



## BRN (Feb 12, 2013)

oh god what


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 12, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I think that's terrible because then the armed robber can simply just kill you if they fancied it, even after you've given up your stuff. You're still a witness that can get them incriminated, see.


I've never been robbed so Idk how they work. Knowing self defense is imo more important than having stuff you don't know how to use. Good for frightening people though. I shall carry a sword with me from now on :V I know how to use one


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 12, 2013)

SIX said:


> oh god what



I'm taking over your thread now. :V

Seriously, I have no idea what's going on. Where's the first two posts? :/


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah, I saw this story last night. Not sure if the guy is awesome or stupid.

Edit: Oh that's what happened.

*double-fixes*


----------



## BRN (Feb 12, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> I'm taking over your thread now. :V
> 
> Seriously, I have no idea what's going on. Where's the first two posts? :/



In 'Lynx Plox' @_@


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah, looks like you replied just after it was moved, and vBulletin decided to interpret that as making a new thread or something.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 12, 2013)

LizardKing said:


> Yeah, looks like you replied just after it was moved, and vBulletin decided to interpret that as making a new thread or something.



You mean I don't really have goddess powers...okay. :C

But yeah, sorry for the trouble.


----------



## Xaerun (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry for thread weirdness. Corto was distracting me by whispering sweet nothings.

Feel No Pain: Landlord gains 4+ invulnerable save


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 12, 2013)

Xaerun said:


> Sorry for thread weirdness. Corto was distracting me by whispering sweet nothings.
> 
> Feel No Pain: Landlord gains 4+ invulnerable save


They should've used an exile ray type of a weapon. Allows no kind of saves :V


----------



## Toshabi (Feb 12, 2013)

Old man Trynd popped ult and got a quadra, all in the name of fish and chips!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 12, 2013)

Anyway I like how the guy is english and unarmed _and_ didn't get into any extra trouble legal or otherwise when defending himself.

I'm gonna fap to this article later. It makes me happy.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 12, 2013)

The cherry on the cake is that he _ate his fish and chips_ before telling anyone or going to the hospital.


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 14, 2013)

A true badass, no question about it.
4 guys? Stabbed with a screwdriver? Fought them off with one hand? It really doesn't get much better than that!


----------

